# Did everyone survive Christmas and New year?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I had a few traumas over christmas and new year but it wasn't so bad. I pushed myself further than i thought i would be able to. My stomach is a little worse for wear now, but thats due to my period.How was christmas for all of you?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I had a good holiday, I also turned a ripe 28. Do I still count as a young adult?







I was on this gross antibiotic that you can't drink on (flagyl) so I made an executive decision to take myself off of it over the holidays. So I was able to have a few drinks at least, though I can't tie one on like I used to. I did go out for beer and hot wings one night and paid for it for about 5 days. But the crohn's meds are working so I was able to eat without too much incident (other than the wings). I saw my GI yesterday who slapped my hand for stopping the antibiotic, so I'm back on it. Hey it was my new years resolution to start it again, I just waited a week. You know how it is doc?







Hope everyone had a great holiday and has a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

My Chrissie was great, Nikki!!! Had to avoid the rum balls (found they made me run to the toilet while extensively taste-testing the batch I was making!!!) but otherwise I ate all of the delightful Christmas treats and didn't feel as bad as I had expected!New Years wasn't so good, and spent the countdown to midnight on the toilet - hopefully not a sign of an IBS-filled year to come?! But I've resolved to be completely positive about myself and my health this year, and decided that my new years toilet episode technically happened last year - so the new year will be great!!! Has anyone else made IBS-related resolutions? Would love to hear them







Love, Polly.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Christmas went really well...my tummy was being nice for once! I paid a lot of attention w/ how much I ate(focusing on smaller portions) and I think just being back home/away from school really lessened my stress...which made the holiday goodies so yummy & pain free. Oh! and I drank peppermint tea every night!







New Years, on the other hand, I partied a little too hard & ended up chillin' w/ the toilet all night..puking.







so the next couple of days..my tummy was yelling at me, but all in all it was worth it...Because...I've decided my major New Years resolution will be to stop drinking..I actually haven't drank for the past 3 months(w/ the new years exception) and I felt great! altho' I did miss out on some pub crawls & beer nights..my body felt amazing.







Other IBS related New Years resolutions...1)cut down on the worrying/anxiety..just be happy. 2)join kick-boxing...finally! (soo nervous but so excited). 3)accept that I have IBS and that I cannot eat what the rest of the world may be able to...learn new IBS friendly recipes and stick to the safe-foods.Think I can do it guys?!?! I sure hope so!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive decided to take more positive action in dealing with my IBS. Seeing the doc, trying different meds and approaches etc. I also will try a healthier died and try and get my head sorted. Maybe a little less alcohol.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I went back home to Halifax for four weeks. Usually it doesn't turn out so well because my parnets' diet tends to be a little more than I can usually handle, but this time I was mostly fine. Maybe things are getting better?? Anwyay, I managed to catch up with all my old universtiy friends who were also back, went curling for the first time ever (it's pretty fun, you should try it if you ever have the opportunity) and did the family thing. Good times overall, now it's back to work...


----------



## nick_bone (Dec 29, 2003)

well im still alive if thats what you mean. bit morbid i know but im just not getting anywhere. ive been out once in over a month (new years eve - christ knows how i made that) because im in so much pain. people just dont realise how bad this is do they, i know ur gonna say well theres people here to help but it doesnt help your ibs one bit does it, i dont know where this is going i just know i would give anything just to be healthy/normal, im 21 - 22 next week and i doubt ill even be able to go out for my birthday, great!


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

nickbone,hi i know how u feel about the bday thingi was told i had ibs week before my 23rd bday this yeari just had a bbq with my bf and my best matesnothing big but hey u can't do much with the ibskeep smilinglove tori


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i wasnt very well on xmas day evening and then the following evening either. it also didnt get any better during my period but i did manage it, although i was the worst ive probably been at those times. i didnt cry and just sat it out on the loo


----------

